# check-up



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

just need some encouragement I guess. Everything looks good and healthy but I just feel like something is missing..... This is my first grow she is clearly a she which I feel very lucky for considering there is just one. So yay me right? 

View attachment WP_20150702_19_18_06_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

Just another pic 

View attachment WP_20150702_19_18_52_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

She does look like something is up. What soil are you in? She also looks thirsty.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah I went to only feeding her once a week cause for a couple weeks she was over fed I'm using fox farm. But I've realized within the last few days that yes she is a thirsty girl so I've fed her every other day now and she's been perking up. So that's good some one else thinks the same thing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

You don't need to feed with fox farm for 6-7 weeks. I would guess she is younger than that. That is why she is so dark green and leaves clawing I guess. Stop feeding and just water for a couple of weeks.  

I just ordered you around, sorry. That is my soil and that is what i would do. It will be ok.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

She is actually 10 weeks. We had a slow start that's why I'm so happy she had turned out to be female and in trying to keep it that way, like I said generally healthy but def. Needs a little adjusting. I'll try what you suggested you've given me very good advice before so I'll take it. Rosebud.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

Just another pic a little closer I think I need a better camera in just using my phone camera right for now 

View attachment WP_20150703_001.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh I had another question about upkeep as far as should i be trimming the bottom at all?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2015)

No, no trimming.

Are you pH'ing your nute solution?  What Fox Farm products have you been feeding her and how much?  The clawing of the leaves suggests a pH problem.

Tell us more about your grow.  She is pretty small for 10 weeks. Are you still in veg or in flowering?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 4, 2015)

I have not been ph Ing the solution no. Think it could be the water,I switched to just plain tap water 6 weeks ago I was using fresh spring water like straight from the spring. I am unfortunately still using miracle grow apparently my order never went through for the other nutes I ordered. I'll look up the name again really quick to follow.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 4, 2015)

But I have to remind we had a slow start she actually grows really fast I can barely keep up.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered the flora series


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh and switched to flower about 2 weeks maybe a little under. She has shown a little stretch but not much the stem is nice and strong throughout and the base is like barky like a real tree trunk.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

Please please do not use Scott's or Miracle Grow products.  I have also quit buying General Hydroponics products as they have sold out (and I do mean sold out) to Scott's.  Monsanto is raping the earth and poisoning people and they do not care as long as they keep raking in the big bucks.  The only way to stop them is to stop buying their products.  Jungle Juice 3 part is a good substitute for GH's Flora series and is cheaper.  

You say it is definitely a girl--have you seen preflowers?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Please please do not use Scott's or Miracle Grow products. I have also quit buying General Hydroponics products as they have sold out (and I do mean sold out) to Scott's. Monsanto is raping the earth and poisoning people and they do not care as long as they keep raking in the big bucks. The only way to stop them is to stop buying their products. Jungle Juice 3 part is a good substitute for GH's Flora series and is cheaper.
> 
> You say it is definitely a girl--have you seen preflowers?


 
I mean I have seen little  white hairs instead of balls where I've researched where to look for them. I'll try to get a good pic, I've been meaning to get a second opinion any ways because I am certainly no expert.

 pics to come asap


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

It is old enough to be showing sex.  New growth can sometimes be mistaken for female preflowers.  However, the female preflowers are white and come in twos, so, it could well be a female.  Where did you get the seed this grew from?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 6, 2015)

This Is a pic I took like ten minutes ago. Was waiting fur my phone to charge to post. Tmi I'm sure. 

View attachment WP_20150706_16_10_55_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 6, 2015)

Another pic. For whatever reason I can only post one pic at a time. 

View attachment WP_20150706_16_08_26_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It is old enough to be showing sex. New growth can sometimes be mistaken for female preflowers. However, the female preflowers are white and come in twos, so, it could well be a female. Where did you get the seed this grew from?


 
a well chosen, decent stuff, bag seed.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 6, 2015)

Well it's a crap shoot for sure, maybe you end up with epic...maybe not.... green mojo regardless. Next time I would recommend buying seed from a reputable seed bank, or if your geographically located right, a local breeder. That way you will get good genetics, and to be honest it really is the genetics that determines how epic your smoke can be.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 6, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Well it's a crap shoot for sure, maybe you end up with epic...maybe not.... green mojo regardless. Next time I would recommend buying seed from a reputable seed bank, or if your geographically located right, a local breeder. That way you will get good genetics, and to be honest it really is the genetics that determines how epic your smoke can be.


 
 yay so it is female. And yeah I have some choices bookmarked for next go around just wanted a feel for what I was getting into and I'm in love and obsessed.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool, well welcome to the best hobby in the world


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, those are definitely female pistils.  When you said bagseed, though, that was what I was expecting.

You are going to have to keep a very good eye out during the entire flowering period for nanners.  When you find seeds in a great bag of weed, the seed is generally a result of the plant selfing.  When this happens, the plants from the resulting seeds have a much greater chance of hermying themselves, as the hermy gene may now be a dominant gene.

Like Kraven, I also recommend buying seeds from a reputable breeder or dealer.  

Take care of her the best you can and keep her as stress free as possible.  Hermies often result from interruptions of the dark period.  So make sure that it is 100% dark during the dark period and that you do not interrupt this for any reason.


----------



## coco-nut (Jul 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Please please do not use Scott's or Miracle Grow products.  I have also quit buying General Hydroponics products as they have sold out (and I do mean sold out) to Scott's.  Monsanto is raping the earth and poisoning people and they do not care as long as they keep raking in the big bucks.  The only way to stop them is to stop buying their products.



Are you a well informed environmentalist Hemp Goddess ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2015)

Not as well informed as I would like to be.  And not sure that I would call myself an environmentalist.  However, I try to do my part for this old earth--recycle, compost, use environmentally friendly products--that kind of thing.

The bottom line is though, that neither Scott's or Miracle Grow soils are very good for growing cannabis.  The medium is the home for the roots.  If the roots are not happy, the rest of the plant is not happy.

Keep a close eye on that gal for male parts as she gets more into flowering.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, those are definitely female pistils. When you said bagseed, though, that was what I was expecting.
> 
> You are going to have to keep a very good eye out during the entire flowering period for nanners. When you find seeds in a great bag of weed, the seed is generally a result of the plant selfing. When this happens, the plants from the resulting seeds have a much greater chance of hermying themselves, as the hermy gene may now be a dominant gene.
> 
> ...


 
 it was just really good mids I had just chosen the best looking mature seeds. I keep s very close eye on her because I know from  my research too that that's possible. And from the light getting in when it shouldn't. I TAC a thick blanket over the closet door for extra security plus I've spent some t time in the dark in there myself to be sure lol. Ty you so much you all have been and I hope will continue to be a big help. I'm loving doing this.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 7, 2015)

I got a better pictures of the top last night. This is the very top. 

View attachment WP_20150706_21_00_15_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## -_- (Jul 8, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not as well informed as I would like to be.  And not sure that I would call myself an environmentalist.  However, I try to do my part for this old earth--recycle, compost, use environmentally friendly products--that kind of thing.
> 
> The bottom line is though, that neither Scott's or Miracle Grow soils are very good for growing cannabis.  The medium is the home for the roots.  If the roots are not happy, the rest of the plant is not happy.




the bottom line is that you quote psuedoscience far too much

you're seriously misinformed


----------



## yarddog (Jul 8, 2015)

-_- said:


> the bottom line is that you quote psuedoscience far too much
> 
> you're seriously misinformed


I would say that's a matter of opinion. 
But that's just my opinion


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 8, 2015)

Whoa whoa whoa. So much hostility. Thanks for all the info. One opinion is as good s the next. Peace and love people "more than one way to skin a mongoose"..... Poor mongoose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL--Wordwar--we will just ignore the person who things it is cool to have a symbol for a name like the singer formerly known as Prince did.  But you can just google Monsanto to see what they are doing to this good ol earth of ours.  Not pseudoscience.

http://earthfirstjournal.org/newswire/2015/03/01/argentina-the-country-that-monsanto-poisoned/
http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-co...anto-the-worlds-most-evil-corporation/5387964
http://www.collective-evolution.com...found-guilty-of-chemical-poisoning-in-france/
http://www.wakingtimes.com/2015/04/...-been-poisoning-people-for-at-least-35-years/
http://www.ted.com/conversations/20437/monsanto_is_an_organisation_th.html

There are pages of this.

But let's get back to your plant.  Thanks for the picture.  It is absolutely showing female.  Tell us about your flowering space and what you are feeding her.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 9, 2015)

Before we get into space, Hemp goddess do you have a good link to show what nanners look like I've found closer up pictures but I can't see exactly where they are coming from in the pics. Like on the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, nanners can show up anyplace on a plant, but they usually show up towards the top of the plant.  They also have a yellowish color though and so they kind of stand out.  I will see if I can find some good pics for you though.  IMO, keeping the dark period 100% dark is the most important thing you can do to avoid hermies.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Unfortunately, nanners can show up anyplace on a plant, but they usually show up towards the top of the plant. They also have a yellowish color though and so they kind of stand out. I will see if I can find some good pics for you though. IMO, keeping the dark period 100% dark is the most important thing you can do to avoid hermies.


 
ty you either way. That helps think everything's ok so far, but I know I still have a little ways to go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, you still have a couple of months left once you put them into 12/12.  Kerep an eye on her and if anything at all looks not right, post up a pic.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, you still have a couple of months left once you put them into 12/12. Kerep an eye on her and if anything at all looks not right, post up a pic.


 
 right on will do thanks so much.HG.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 13, 2015)

See the yellow nanner.

View attachment nanners.jpeg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> See the yellow nanner.
> 
> View attachment 228202


 
ty DMan much appreciated. And luckily none of those yet.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

Just an updated pic 

View attachment WP_20150712_13_40_47_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> ty DMan much appreciated. And luckily none of those yet.


 
 another hehe it makes me giddy 

View attachment WP_20150712_13_40_17_Pro.jpg


----------

